# more body shop



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well cars all in final primer and the fenders have been rehung- finally looks like a car againarty: still a long way away but its gettin there- couldn't stand back and take a full side because of other cars in the way

whoops wrong section


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice !! I can only dream of the day mine is ready for paint...


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

very nice! mine was a solid 3 years before it saw its final coat of primer. I still remember when it left the paint booth and I saw the color on the car for the first time out in the sun. It was SWEET! :


----------

